# Problem mit Ashampoo clipfinder HD



## ATIFan22 (30. April 2009)

Hey Leute
Ich hab nen kleines Problem mit dem Clipfinder HD.
Ich kenne den clipfinder schon etwas länger und habe als ich gehört habe das er jetzt sogar Hd videos aufspüren kann erst mal gedownloaded und sofort installiert.
So,nun sofort wenn ich startet füllt sich mein Ram auf 100 % auf und mein Pc reagiert fast gar nicht mehr,zudem flackert der Clipfinder und blinkt sozusagen die ganze Zeit.
Kennt jemand von euch das Problem oder weiß eine Lösung für das Problem??.
Ich loade mal nen pic als Anhang hoch

Mfg ATi


----------



## drachenorden (2. Mai 2009)

Sofern Du nicht auf Ashampoo festgelegt bist, probiere mal den VDOWNLOADER.


----------



## ATIFan22 (3. Mai 2009)

Okay,danke werde ich auch mal probieren
Aber ich habe selber mal ein wenig rumprobiert und herausgefunden,das es auf meinen " Gast " benutzerkonto ohne Probleme geht 
Auf meinen anderen Konten aber nicht


----------



## drachenorden (3. Mai 2009)

Hast Du ein eingeschränktes Benutzerkonto ansonsten in Verwendung? Läuft es denn anstandslos, wenn Du das Tool als Administrator ausführst? - Das mit dem Gastkonto wäre mir neu


----------



## affenhirn (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hab´s mir auch mal geholt und ausgeführt.
Ich hatte nur wenn ich was gesucht habe (sport) ziemlich hohe cpu last.


----------



## rebel4life (3. Mai 2009)

Ich würde so einen Schmarren wie von Ashampoo nicht nehmen, für Trailer in HD oder so nehm ich lieber Azureus (auch Vuze), das hat in der neuen Version ein Portal miteingebaut über das man HD Filme suchen kann, der Download geht mit fast voller Auslastung meiner DSL2000 voran, also nur zu empfehlen.


----------

